# English teacher required for 2 kids



## JJZ (Jun 19, 2010)

Native English teacher for English lessons is required for 2 kids 6 & 9 years old in Hurghada. 
Julia


----------



## Gounie79 (Jun 18, 2010)

Hi
Is it just for the holidays or for longer?
Where in Hurghada do they live?

Thanks


----------



## JJZ (Jun 19, 2010)

Hi,
we need a teacher from now till the end of August, maybe longer, just not sure for how long we will be staying here. We live somewhere in the middle between Sindbad bowling and St Joseph school.
Thanks




Gounie79 said:


> Hi
> Is it just for the holidays or for longer?
> Where in Hurghada do they live?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## Gounie79 (Jun 18, 2010)

Hi, 
Unfortunately that's a little to far away for me. I live in El Gouna.


----------



## Gounie79 (Jun 18, 2010)

Sorry I meant too far. 
I hope you find someone.


----------

